# I need a good holster



## mako19 (Apr 15, 2007)

I will be picking up my 92fs inox soon, (my first handgun) just waiting for the permit but they say soon. Anyway I need a good holster for this very pretty gun.

My use will be mainly transporting to and from the range but I am getting my concelment permit so every once in a while I will do that. I like leather but not it isn't nessesary. I also like open top holsters but again I am open to anything.

I would like to know what you guys like and don't like. I am 6' 6" tall and about 250 if that helps.

Pictures would be awsome. Thanks for your help


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's where I get mine when in need. Look over the web page and call Sam if you have any questions. Real nice guy to deal with.
http://www.andrewsleather.com/

Best Baldy.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Expensive but VERY worth the money....... www.mernickle.com I have two and will certainly buy more. :smt033


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have no idea why, but here is what I use.:smt083

http://leatherslinger.net/


----------

